# Someone broke into my friend's house while she was home.



## Snickerbug (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, the title basically sums it up. She was home alone because her dad was out. It was early in the morning, about 8ish, and someone kept knocking on the door and ringing the doorbell over and over.

She woke up (thank God) and looked out her window through her curtain. The man saw her look at him and stared at her, then walked away. She was a bit startled and unsure of what to do. 2 minutes later, he was at the front door, slamming on it even harder until he bursted the lock and broke down their front door.

Needless to say, she became hysterical. She could hear him walking around her living room and kitchen, and immediately locked her door and called the police. The lady stayed on the phone with her until the police got there. She walked out of her bedroom crying and there was a police officer with a gun pointed straight at her.

She was so scared... Completely shaken and I am scared that is has traumatized her.


----------



## prettylynn (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW! I dont know if I woulda been able to even lock my door and call the cops. I would definetely be traumatized if it was me. I hope she feels better soon!! Did they catch the guy? Its good that she got a good look at him now she can id him. Its aweful that he did that, even knowing someone was home.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow.... he knew she was home and he came in anyway??? People are so sick.... no telling what was on his mind. Thank goodness she had a lock and could call the police.

Me and my friend that i went to high school with went to her house for lunch one day and when we got there and the door was open and she was being robbed.... he ran out as soon as he seen us.... didnt get anything of much value. Scary though....

Glad your friend is ok.


----------



## Snickerbug (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually, they didn't catch the guy and they don't know if they are going to &gt;




She didn't get a great look at him and didn't have much of a description. They searched the whole neighborhood, plus her entire house.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2008)

oh my, that's terrible! especially as he saw her, and knew she was home! what kind of sick freak would still try to rob the place after that?

I hope that your friend is ok!


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope someone is there with your friend at all times now. The fact he knew she was there and still came in is VERY frightening, who knows what he was after. He's obviously sick in the head


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2008)

That's scary. I'm scared of things like this occuring, and he came in when she was home.


----------



## fiercely (Jun 11, 2008)

How freaky.... never see the movie THE STRANGERS. Its forever made me scared of being in my own house.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a very scary situation, I hope your friend is OK and she has support (family or close friends) that can help her at this time.


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

o wow. i would freakkk outttttttttttt!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm so glad that nothing happened to her!! I remember when we lived on the edge of this not too great neighborhood and my older sister, dad and mom all worked 3rd shift. me and my two younger brothers all stayed at home alone and we all slept in the same room. One night we heard some noise coming off the back porch on the door and we got really quiet but after a couple minutes we didn't hear anything else.

When we woke up in the morning i told my parents and when we looked at the door there was a screwdriver stuck in the middle of the door. its like they couldn't open the lock and tried to make a whole through the door with it but werent able to get it out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2008)

What a scary situation! Your friend must have been terrified! I'm glad she survived this ordeal. The burglar must have been desperate for money or something to pawn, to break in knowing someone was in the house.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 12, 2008)

That is scary! I hope your friend has friends,family who can help her through this.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! How scary!!! This kinda stuff makes me so paranoid, and i am home alone right now...


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2008)

OMG how scary! I'm glad she's ok. I thought that exact same thing was going to happen a few weeks ago. Two guys came knocking on my door... for no reason it seems, there didn't used to be any houses out here until we moved in, so no mistaken address. And they weren't w/ a company.

I freaked out, but they never came back.


----------



## laurreenn (Jun 12, 2008)

that is so scary! something that like that happened to my dad recently and i was horribly in shock (and i wasn't even the one who had to go through it!)


----------



## bia910 (Jun 12, 2008)

one of my neighbors was recently robbed in the middle of the day while she picked her kids up from school. since then i cant sleep with every little noise i hear downstairs in the back porch. it really is scary.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG!!! How scary! The freak knew she was home and still came in!?!?! People are getting so bold!


----------



## aney (Jun 18, 2008)

wow that is awful! I don't know if I would keep it together long enough to call the police! I hope they cathch the guy though


----------



## esha (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, glad she didn't get physically hurt. That's some pretty serious stuff.. that's actually one of my worst fears is someone breaking in the house, i know i shouldn't say that. But my room is infront of the stairs so i can see whoever is walking up the stairs and when i was younger i ALWAYS kept the door open so I could see if I heard someone in the house.

I'm 19 and when I'm home alone I still don't answer the door, I look out the window from my parents room in such a way they can't see me.. or hope they can't


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm glad she wasn't hurt! She did exactly the thing that should be done. Go in a room, lock the door and call the cops. That being said, if this had happened at my house, the burglar would be picking birdshot out of his butt. I a big Second Amendment nut!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh wow, what a horrible situation to be in




The poor darling, I hope her friends and family are there to support her.


----------

